# Regarding John Kaye



## Mickdunn (Jan 23, 2013)

I was on the Melampus we docked a few days after johns ship had left port. swettenham went ashore to see him and the ward was full of wharfies who reckoned John had saved them because he hung on to the stopper. After we got back to Liverpool we heard blueys got him a job in Sydney.

Does anyone know. That did. He come to Aussie.


----------

